# .17 WSM



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Anyone have any info on one of these and if they will do the job for close encounter critters?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

fr3db3ar of Michigan (PT member) has posted some coyote kills with his and reports great groups with the 20 grain ammo.

I have one but have left it relatively untested. The cheap synthetic stock must go and Boyds has the thumbhole upgrades.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I have the 17 Hornet. A little less punch than the WSM if I remember right. It's the Savage model 25 with the Boyds stock. Absolutely love the round. I've shot 6 or so Coyotes with it and 1 Bobcat. From 35 yards to 200. I did lose 1 Coyote that I shot in the gut while on the run at 150 yards. All the shots in the boiler room were extremely lethal though. Almost zero pelt damage.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I have called in many with my rancher friends son in Nebraska. I have observed him take 10-15 at 120 yards or more and they all dropped. We used to call it a pee shooter. Then one day another guy was shooting while I called. He was using a .22 mag. We no longer call the .17 WSM the pea shooted as the guy with the .22 nag could not bring down a Neb yote. But the ranchers son backed his shot up and they fell.

I don't know if this helps, But I shoot 20 grain hornady round in .17 HMR on yotes in traps. I shoot them in the shoulder and the range is usually 40 yards. There is not near the blood you see in the photo below from the .17 WSM at 120 yards. Little hole in from the little .17HMR and that's it. It become my favorite trapping rifle.

Here's the size of coyotes and one he killed with his .17 WSM









Larry


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks for the input. Looks like I am going to try to add a .17 WSM to my safe. I was looking of r an alternative to centerfire as we have some areas that are rimfire and shotgun only and I highly doubt any of these areas even get called. So I want to put a rimfire rig together and see what I can do.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sounds like a good plan......


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Actually mine prefers 25gr and it's a toss up if it's enough gun or not. I've dropped with one shot past 100 and another time had to put 6 into one under 50 yards (2 shots 3 times) each time thinking it was dead after 2.
I'm currently having my bmag cut down and threaded. 
I have a Franklin F17M4 for sale if anybody is interested.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey fr3d........


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Heyyyyyyyyy

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> Actually mine prefers 25gr and it's a toss up if it's enough gun or not. I've dropped with one shot past 100 and another time had to put 6 into one under 50 yards (2 shots 3 times) each time thinking it was dead after 2.
> I'm currently having my bmag cut down and threaded.
> I have a Franklin F17M4 for sale if anybody is interested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


Since I my bmag chopped to 18" and threaded for a suppressor it prefers AE 20g.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------

